# Tips for growing java ferns out of water?



## corwinlame (Sep 13, 2012)

According to me, java fern will grow under almost any light or in any water circumstances such as alkaline, and will look wonderful under all of them. I had read about it.


----------



## steven p (Jun 22, 2012)

I've read it's fairly indestructable, yet I manage to kill it. 

The momma plant did well for a few months, adventitous plants all over. Then, it just kinda fell apart, leaving me with a few plantlets. I tried moving a couple into different conditions to see how it would impact the plant. I killed one after attaching it to a log in a lower light tank. Ive got another still alive, but not growing in a larger tank that i had forgotten about... until seeing these random baby ferns earlier..


----------

